# Adding a foot throttle (Case 2090)



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I got my new-to-me 2090 back from the mechanic today. The syncro is rather worn and I'm sure it would be easier to shift with a foot throttle instead of strictly the hand throttle. Fixing the syncronizer eventually isn't out of the question but for now I'm not interested. Besides, I'd rather it have a foot pedal anyway. Has anyone done this? Ideas? Tips?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If you end up making something from scratch, take a look at the legacy CIH Maxxums. They all have foot throttles.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> If you end up making something from scratch, take a look at the legacy CIH Maxxums. They all have foot throttles.


Thanks. They should be plentiful in salvage yards too.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The Maxxum uses a cable system. My 685 case IH has a foot throttle and uses linkage. Either on is a base point. I doubt it will be an easy job...


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> The Maxxum uses a cable system. My 685 case IH has a foot throttle and uses linkage. Either on is a base point. I doubt it will be an easy job...


I do like a mechanical linkage better. A lot easier to take a linkage that's too long or short and change it than it is to change a cable. The 70 series Cases appear to have had foot throttle at least as an option. I need to look into that as well.

Besides, it has to be easier than replacing a synco, right? Right...? It'd be much easier if the injection pump was on the right side. :/


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Between raking and baling I stopped to look at my cousin's 1070 and it's burnt! When did that happen?! Maybe he'd sell me some linkage...


----------



## Jharn57600 (Dec 23, 2013)

I would use a cable, linkage to the isolated platform can cause surging in rougher ground. I don't know why case discontinued the foot throttle after the 70 series. Our 870s are much easier to shift smoothly than the 2390.
Is your 2090 an 8 speed or the 4x3 powershift? Either way I don't think the transmission was synchronized, so there are no synchros to replace.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Good to hear that they're easier to shift with the foot pedal. My 2090 is an 8 speed and is definitely synchronized. It's listed in the parts breakdown - "synchronizer $1202".


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Was reading the topic about Case Tranny Problems and saw a question about adding a foot throttle, so replied to that question, then discovered this as a topic of its own.

So that my post is not missed on this topic here it is again:

Had a few Cases in my stable over the years Started with a 930 (old style sit out the back) then an early round mudguard chain drive 930 Comfort King ( they lied about the Comfort), an 830 (832 Western Plains, square mudguard bull gear drive) Comfort King, an early white painted power shift 1070 Agri King and a 2290 at present plus a 1490 Case (really a David Brown).

Be careful about fitting a foot throttle to 90 series.

There is a reason why the 1490 and 2290 do not have one.

Both of my tractors are turbocharged and their turbos do not like regular changes in revs. Work all day at set revs but the turbos will soon fail if bumped up and down the rev range which happens with a foot throttle.

My 1070, non turbo had a foot throttle and I loved it.

Graduated to the 2290 and no foot throttle, very disappointed. Wanted to fit one and my big brother, a mechanic specialising in Case since about 1970 told me not to because of the turbo.

Though easy enough to fabricate and fit a foot throttle, my advice is DO NOT; but it is your choice.

Sorry if it is boring to come across the same words twice but may contain a pearl of wisdom but then again may not  .


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

That is great info for anyone wanting to do it with a 2290. Seriously. That's the kind of the stuff that really makes these forums shine. However, I'm kicking this around for a 2090. No turbo.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> If you end up making something from scratch, take a look at the legacy CIH Maxxums. They all have foot throttles.


Doing that one step better. I was junk yardin' today and will be getting the complete throttle setup (pedal assembly and cables) off of a 5140. $140 for everything. Saves me a lot of fabricating. Now I'll just have some holes to poke in the floor.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Great find. Just proves again:

One man's junk is another man's treasure 

and-

When it comes to farm machinery there is no such thing as junk: It is only unrecognised treasure!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I need to get the floor mat cut and installed and then I'll have a few pictures. I was able to use both 5140 cables. The only new parts I ended up buying were a clip, three cotter pins, and two new hoses because I had to move the differential lock. Now hopefully it shifts better!!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Never had such a busy July. Too much baling to get any extra work done in the shop. Finally back at it...


----------



## R Kroch (Nov 17, 2015)

How did the foot throttle work out for you? Does the had one work also?
Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

R Kroch said:


> How did the foot throttle work out for you? Does the had one work also?
> Thanks


It works exactly how it should. It does make it nicer to shift. The hand throttle is still connected, and I use it most of the time still but the foot is great when you need it.


----------

